
Great Computer Science Lectures for all levels - obilgic
http://codeschool.org/
======
obilgic
These lectures are amazing. Watch "Unix terminals and shells" series for
example, you will get a better understanding of what is going on behind the
scenes when you run a ruby script.

He deserves the be on the front page for sure. I would also encourage you to
buy him a coffe through his donation button.

More vides on his youtube, for example "Intro to Clojure" series:

[http://www.youtube.com/user/briantwill/videos?view=1&sor...](http://www.youtube.com/user/briantwill/videos?view=1&sort=dd&flow=list)

~~~
pyvek
Thanks for mentioning. Looking at the domain, at first I thought it was
codeschool.com which also offers video courses (which are also very good) and
was going to skip over this.

------
jasonjei
They just need Automata, Grammars, and Computability, one of the "classical"
courses in CS theory to complete their collection. That course really makes
you a better programmer in being cognizant of the shear size of problems that
can't even be solved (as well as forcing you to think in terms of using tricks
to bring problems into decideable space). For instance, if you ever plan to
write navigation software or travel/price routing software (a la
Orbitz/Hipmunk/ITA Google), computability (as well as algorithms) should be a
must-know (for example, every automata course will introduce you to TSP).

~~~
mokash
Turing machines.

~~~
draz
part of Computability

~~~
jrajav
Automata, actually, but they're closely related.

------
aeon10
These are amazing lectures. Clean slides with no distractions. to the point
explanations by someone clearly very knowledgeable. Makes the lectures even
more better. Really helpful videos.

------
jmvidal
I have similar lectures on Java, the Google App Engine, JavaScript, and Agent-
Based Modeling at:

<http://www.youtube.com/user/jmvidal010>

~~~
SeanDav
I had a quick look at your videos, especially the Javascript ones.

My first impression is that your presentations are not as well organised as
the the OP ones. For example, looking at the _Javascript Classes and
Inheritance Tutorial_ , you end up correcting your typing out of "Prototype
inheritance vs Classical inheritance" at least 6 times. This is very
distracting and detracts from the the quality of your presentation. Why don't
you have these sorts of things pre-prepared?

Additionally, the OP's entire Youtube channel is very cleanly laid out and
easy to navigate. Yours is somewhat of a mess and cluttered.

I will still have a more detailed look at your presentations and appreciate
the link, but feel you could do a lot better.

BTW. The OP's videos also have issues, mainly with the consistency of volume
levels across different videos but his channel is generally an excellent
example of this sort of online education.

------
jyu
I'm shocked over the choice of mercurial over git for version control.

~~~
lake99
I had to work on a small project for someone, a couple of years ago. I did not
have admin access (to install applications, libraries, etc.) on their 20-odd
compute servers. They all ran Ubuntu that was about a year-old at that time.
They all had the same software, but not the same versions; they were not all
updated at the same time.

Long story, short: Git was a bitch to compile and run across all these
machines. I gave up and installed Mercurial instead. I've stuck with Mercurial
ever since. As far as I can see, the only thing Git has going for it now is
the "social" nature of GitHub. Otherwise, when people ask, I recommend
Mercurial over Git.

Once in a while, I come across issues such as this [1] with Git, and I wonder
why such people insist on sticking with Git.

[1] <http://dwm.suckless.org/customisation/patch_queue>

------
icewater
This is great. Thanks. Perfect time for me to find this.

------
hariis
Thanks!

------
antiprogramming
It's not ``science'', afterall..

